# How do you deal with a deist?



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 21, 2008)

Every other Saturday morning I do yardwork for an elderly gentleman in a nearby town. I have been doing this for eight or nine months and we have very good conversations about a great many things. However, I have begun to get frustrated at his aversion to my faith in Christ and any discussion regarding the truth claims that Christians make. Long story short, he is a deist. He knows that there is a Creator. So I asked him today "what do you do with your guilt?" "Are you confident that you can stand before a Holy God on your own merits?" He didn't have an answer and decided to change topics. 

I have tried to share Scripture with him and have invited him to worship service on Sunday mornings but he refuses. Does anyone have any suggestions? I ask because I am quite concerned and frustrated. Thanks.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 21, 2008)

Elderly? Is he still stuck in the 18th century?

Let your faith be a continual witness, and the Lord will do with said witness what He pleases.

Theognome


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 21, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Elderly? Is he still stuck in the 18th century?
> 
> Let your faith be a continual witness, and the Lord will do with said witness what He pleases.
> 
> Theognome



I don't get your questions but thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the question you posed to his is a great one and I'd stay close to it. in my opinion that's what most people need to consider. If there is a God, how do you justify yourself before Him?


----------



## Theognome (Dec 21, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Elderly? Is he still stuck in the 18th century?
> ...



Deism was popular in the mid and late 18'th century, but was a theological flash in the pan for the most part. My questions were an attempt at humour; that he must be very elderly to still think it's the 1700's.

Theognome


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 21, 2008)

Theognome said:


> InevitablyReformed said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Got it. This guy's not too bright.


----------



## steven-nemes (Dec 22, 2008)

Wouldn't he just reply "I don't believe the creator cares for my moral performance."?


----------

